# IMATS 2012 PASADENA



## starfck (Aug 27, 2011)

this will be my first time going , i'm traveling all the way from atlanta , should i buy my ticket now or wait until its closer to the date ? i'm so nervous & excited.


----------



## Miiszliz (Sep 5, 2011)

im going to and it will be my first time going to and im going to buy my ticket asap!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 5, 2011)

I went to my first IMATS this year. The further out you purchase your ticket the cheaper it will be. Just something for you to consider.


----------



## Miiszliz (Sep 6, 2011)

oh really they dont sell out fast?


----------



## starfck (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks guys i alreayd bought my ticket i didn't want to run the risk of it selling out fast


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 7, 2011)

Miiszliz said:


> oh really they dont sell out fast?


 
	The NYC show was the 1st one in IMATS history to sellout. Thats the one I went to btw. I think it was because it was the 1st one ever in NYC and it was a small venue. I also heard that  the 2011 LA IMATS sold out for Saturday. However thats pure heresay on my part. Like I said before get your tickets early to avoid any such problems.


----------



## sofiamichelle (Oct 2, 2011)

I went this year and it was sold out on saturday (I only went on saturday and was waiting in line at 6 am and saw the signs). I'm going in 2012 for sure and am planning on getting my tickets soon


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Oct 2, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> The NYC show was the 1st one in IMATS history to sellout. Thats the one I went to btw. I think it was because it was the 1st one ever in NYC and it was a small venue. I also heard that  the 2011 LA IMATS sold out for Saturday. However thats pure heresay on my part. Like I said before get your tickets early to avoid any such problems.



 	I live and L.A. and went this year and I can tell you for a fact that Saturday did sell out and I believe that Sunday came close to it as well. The closer it gets tothe show the more likely it will be sold out of some type of ticket. The saturday exhibit only tickets sold out at the begining of June so everyone had to by the other one and then that eventually sold out. They ended up releasing more tickets for the full access one and those sold out again too. They earlier you buy the better. I am just waiting to get mine because it's too early to know what will be happening so far ahead, 9if anything I will get the full day ticket anyway because I liked seeing the speakers.


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm going to be going next year with 3 friends. I think we're hoping to lock down travel plans and tickets to the show early next year. I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## LC (Oct 7, 2011)

Im going! I've been the last 2 years and yes, usually the saturday tickets will sell out, so buy asap! it's also cheaper if you buy sooner than later!


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm thinking about it. Not quite sure it's worth all of that traveling, but it does give me an excuse to finally cross the Mississippi lol.


----------



## sofiamichelle (Oct 23, 2011)

Is it just me or has anyone else noticed the price increase?
  	Presale (before may 23rd or whatever) one day tickets are $40 on the website. Last year they were $35!


----------



## LC (Dec 21, 2011)

sofiamichelle said:


> Is it just me or has anyone else noticed the price increase?
> Presale (before may 23rd or whatever) one day tickets are $40 on the website. Last year they were $35!



 	inflation my dear. every company does it at some point


----------



## nychick1384 (Feb 20, 2012)

I booked my plane and IMATS tickets last night! I'm so freakin' excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sythua (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey everyone, this will be my first time going, trying to see if clarisonic will be discounted?


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 3, 2012)

This will be my first time at IMATS as well.  Bought my ticket back in October, but still need to buy my plane ticket.  

  	On a side note, has anyone attended The Makeup Show?  I'm debating whether or not to go this year.


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 22, 2012)

I want to attend the Imats in Pasadena this year. I am traveling from Arizona.
  	Anyone want to share a room? I know it may seem strange but I am trying to save money as I just came back from The Makeup Show and will be attending the one in NY as well.


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 22, 2012)

I want to attend the Imats in Pasadena this year. I am traveling from Arizona.
  	Anyone want to share a room? I know it may seem strange but I am trying to save money as I just came back from The Makeup Show and will be attending the one in NY as well.


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 22, 2012)

I want to attend the Imats in Pasadena this year. I am traveling from Arizona.
  	Anyone want to share a room? I know it may seem strange but I am trying to save money as I just came back from The Makeup Show and will be attending the one in NY as well.


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 22, 2012)

I want to attend the Imats in Pasadena this year. I am traveling from Arizona.
  	Anyone want to share a room? I know it may seem strange but I am trying to save money as I just came back from The Makeup Show and will be attending the one in NY as well.


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 22, 2012)

I want to attend the Imats in Pasadena this year. I am traveling from Arizona.
  	Anyone want to share a room? I know it may seem strange but I am trying to save money as I just came back from The Makeup Show and will be attending the one in NY as well.


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 22, 2012)

I want to attend the Imats in Pasadena this year. I am traveling from Arizona.
  	Anyone want to share a room? I know it may seem strange but I am trying to save money as I just came back from The Makeup Show and will be attending the one in NY as well.


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 22, 2012)

I want to attend the Imats in Pasadena this year. I am traveling from Arizona.
  	Anyone want to share a room? I know it may seem strange but I am trying to save money as I just came back from The Makeup Show and will be attending the one in NY as well.


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 22, 2012)

I want to attend the Imats in Pasadena this year. I am traveling from Arizona.
  	Anyone want to share a room? I know it may seem strange but I am trying to save money as I just came back from The Makeup Show and will be attending the one in NY as well.


----------



## Gonzajuju (May 31, 2012)

I'm hoping to go. I just need someone to carpool with


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm EXHAUSTED from IMATS... but I had a ton of fun. I got to see Kabuki in action... totally worth it.


----------



## Ingenue (Dec 17, 2012)

Am I nuts or did IMATS-LA just change dates from June to JANUARY?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 17, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> Am I nuts or did IMATS-LA just change dates from June to JANUARY?


  	They announced last year that London IMATS and LA IMATS were changing dates. Half the time to prepare but I'm sure its well worth it. I would love to make it out for LA IMATS atleast once. For this year I'm going to have to settle for NYC IMATS again.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 17, 2012)

So jealous! I want to go to the one in LA.  Maybe next year with better planning. 

  	I went to the first one in NYC and that was crazy fun! I'm thinking of going again but I will definitely be at the Makeup Show NYC.


----------



## Ingenue (Dec 17, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> They announced last year that London IMATS and LA IMATS were changing dates. Half the time to prepare but I'm sure its well worth it. I would love to make it out for LA IMATS atleast once. For this year I'm going to have to settle for NYC IMATS again.


	I was HOT though Dilligaf! January is RIGHT around the corner... one must PLAN for these things. BOO!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 18, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> I was HOT though Dilligaf! January is RIGHT around the corner... one must PLAN for these things. BOO!


  	Seriously though! God knows I need that year to get all my ducks in a row.


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm so excited! I'm going next week on Sunday the 19th (Pasadena 2013) and I still haven't bought my ticket!!!! lol!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 12, 2013)

colormeblue said:


> I'm so excited! I'm going next week on Sunday the 19th (Pasadena 2013) and I still haven't bought my ticket!!!! lol!!!


  	Better get it soon!  Tickets will sell out.


----------

